# How much does that log weigh?



## Ted J (Jul 19, 2008)

Does anyone have an approx weight table for logs of different speices.
What would a 12" 9 foot Red Cedar log weigh, or the same in red or white oak. I'm trying to determine how many logs I can load on the trailer without breaking an axle, max load is 3,000 lbs. I'm getting another trailer but I have to fixit up first before I can haul with it yet.

Buddy of mine has acreage with mostly oak and red cedar and a few pecans, and is possibly going to sell the land to a developer, so I'm gonna try to stock up on logs if I can.

Ted


----------



## Ted J (Jul 19, 2008)

Answered my own question...
I decided to do a search..

http://gear.sherrilltree.com/pdf/Log_WeightChart.pdf

It doesn't list Cedar though.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Jul 19, 2008)

Your log should weigh between 300-323.


----------



## Ted J (Jul 19, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> Your log should weigh between 300-323.



Thank You,
Ted


----------



## Backwood (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/calculators/calc.pl?calculator=log_weight

This has a chart for cedar.


----------

